# Stihl BR320



## 1955CJ5 (Jun 21, 2015)

Local pawn shop has a clean BR320 for $120 I figure I could pick it up for $100. Is that a decent price? I need something better than the handheld poulan blower I have now but can't justify a $400 pro backpack blower. 

I live in your typical garden home neighborhood and mainly am blowing grass clippings.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jun 21, 2015)

You can get a refurbed Husky 150 BT for about $240 new. http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200474696_200474696. Sometimes, Northern will send you $20 off coupon too. I have a 150bt but I laid it in for fall. So I don't have a impression yet.

As far as the Br320 goes, I would pull the muffler and look at the piston. Look at the air filter, make sure it isn't damaged. I would expect to have to rebuild the carb from ethanol damage. I guess it would be okay, if the unit isn't worn out inside. Only a proper inspection will tell you that.


----------

